# 2011 and up dodge cummins



## 2500HDVXT (Sep 19, 2011)

just wondering who on this site has one, and plows with it i am considering switching from chevy to dodge and just want to know if they have changed their trucks to be competitive with chevy and ford. any info would be great pics always a plus any negatives are welcome as well thanks again for your time and help


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

No DEF, great 6 speed auto, better interior than past years. I don't have one but I'm all over a Dodge diesel site and these are some positive things I hear. I'd love to have a SRW 3500 reg cab, but that is not in the cards right now.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Subscribed. Would like to know more about them as well.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I love my '11. I've had it for a year now. I do have to admit I like the 5.9 more than the 6.7 though.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't personally see how Dodge had to change anything to be "competitive with Chevy & Ford".

- Cummin's has been the most reliable and easy/cheapest Diesel to work on of the 3.
- Dodge has had basically the same Diesel since the 80's, just different injection methods and a head upgrade in 98. The 6.7 was already meeting emissions for 2010 in 2007.
- 68RFE Transmission has proven very reliable, the 48RE was also very reliable 
- Frames/axles have had higher FVWR's since the early 90's
- 2010's and newer have arguably the nicest interior and ride of the 3.

Downsides - Electronics and Emissions. You'll find this with all 3 though so its kind of pointless. Everything goes through a computer nowadays, even the blinkers - if something malfunctions, it takes a ton of diagnostics and throwing parts at it to figure it out.


----------



## 2500HDVXT (Sep 19, 2011)

when i say change what i was getting at is the older dodges that i have seen always rusted really bad and the interior parts were very cheap and it just seemed like there was no reason to some of the things that the dodge motor co. was doing. so do the new dodges rust like crazy and i have heard alot of horror stories about the trannys just looking for more info i have been a chevy man my whole life and this would be the first non gm product i would own reason being i hate the idea of that dam urea


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

All 3 trucks rusted like crazy in the 80's and 90's. I've owned all of them and each have their "rust spots" that they are notorious for. The bad trannies were from 94-01 and were mostly the 46RH/RE's found in the 1500/2500/3500 V8 gassers. The V10's and Diesels got the 47RH/RE that was much better and the 48RE in 2003.5 which is once again arguably the best tranny out there once built. Guys put these behind anything because they have so much aftermarket support.

So for the 2010+'s - Rust isn't an issue. The interior is much more refined than the Chevy (dating back to 2007 redesign which even at the time was still a bit dated). And like I mentioned, the 68RFE is a very reliable tranny. Spacing of the gears isn't quite as good as the torqueshift or the Allison, but its definitely reliable. 

Go drive one if you haven't been in one since the early 90's and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

the exhaust brake or the six speed auto really limits how fast they go backwards compared to the 5.9
My 6.7 is much quieter then my 5.9 
The seats still all rip on the one edge


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I read an article comparing all three trucks in a head to head 2000 mile towing 12000lb shoot out. Dodge came in dead last for every single event. From performance, uphill pulling power and fuel consumption. 

In a way I am glad, there was no mention of the lack of DEF fluid or maintenance costs down the road. Perhaps they should retest the trucks after 500 000 miles. By the way the three trucks were all 3500 DRW and the results were all very close. We all know that diesel trucks don't break in untill 80 000miles anyway.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1342173 said:


> I read an article comparing all three trucks in a head to head 2000 mile towing 12000lb shoot out. Dodge came in dead last for every single event. From performance, uphill pulling power and fuel consumption.
> 
> In a way I am glad, there was no mention of the lack of DEF fluid or maintenance costs down the road. Perhaps they should retest the trucks after 500 000 miles. By the way the three trucks were all 3500 DRW and the results were all very close. We all know that diesel trucks don't break in untill 80 000miles anyway.


I read the same article or one that was dang near the same. On paper the Ford and the Chevy look better, in real world application the Dodge was favored due to it's feel on the road with a load and it's effective exhaust brake according to the authors.

In reality high HP and torque numbers are fun, but what I really care about is being able to turn and stop with a huge load. The 385 or whatever HP and 800 some odd Ft/Lbs of torque the Dodge has will get your 0-60 plenty fast, faster than many sedans for that matter. And the wonderful thing about the Cummins is that it does it all right off idle.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Exactly, if you really look back at articles comparing the three throughout the years, it always come's in last in all of their tests. 

One thing has been consistent though, and thats been the cummins motors compared to multiple versions of the Pstroke and multiple upgrades to the Dmax. Very little has changed with the I6.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have an '11 2500 Quad Cab Short Box. I traded an '06 5.9L with the same thing. I have a second '06 5.9L. I have an '07 3500 6.7L Dually with Dump Box. 

I've had an '02 2500, '03 2500, '05 2500, all with the 5.9L. Best truck I ever had was the '03 5.9L when it comes to mileage. We could easily get 25 mpg going down the freeway at 70. It had 3.50 rear ends, and would just cruise at 1400 rpm at 70.

My '11 blows them all out of the water. My wife would rather take the truck when we go out on the town than the car. It's night and day difference. The biggest issue is the mpg SUCKS. However, it's not the engine, it's the EPA requiring all of the emissions controls. When you start recycling exhaust, that's your mileage in the tank.

I have a buddy that's got over 120k on his '09 6.7L, pulled all of the emissions controls out of the engine and instantly got 6 mpg better. His truck will beat mine every time as well.

As far as the ride, comfort, interior, it's a no brainer. Go with the '11. There's a reason that Chrysler is starting to make money now, not being dead last every year.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

have one too, 2500 RAM Laramie 6.7 Cummins, CC SB with 9.6 Fisher SS


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

All that chrome and stainless on a silver truck looks tits. And I'm not a blingy guy. Thumbs Up


----------



## 2500HDVXT (Sep 19, 2011)

what kind of mileage do you cummins owners get while plowing and normal driving


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

'Bout 7 plowing. 'Bout 13 driving.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

LwnmwrMan22;1342481 said:


> I have an '11 2500 Quad Cab Short Box. I traded an '06 5.9L with the same thing. I have a second '06 5.9L. I have an '07 3500 6.7L Dually with Dump Box.
> 
> I've had an '02 2500, '03 2500, '05 2500, all with the 5.9L. Best truck I ever had was the '03 5.9L when it comes to mileage. We could easily get 25 mpg going down the freeway at 70. It had 3.50 rear ends, and would just cruise at 1400 rpm at 70.
> 
> ...


why would you say your '03 got better fuel mileage than your other two 5.9's? chipped?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Had 3.50 rear ends. The other trucks have either 3.73 or 4.10.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

When ordering or buying a truck always look at the axle ratios. A 4.10 and a Cummins will pull anything but MPG's will suffer. The 5.9 Cummins is a torque monster in the low rpm anyhow, so the higher axle ratios are more less overkill.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

silver bullet you got there!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Time to put here to use! We haven't had any snow since I got her!
Salter just went on last week.


----------

